# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Hello!

## Africa

Hi,

Just found  while searching for info on Namibia and Botswana so thought I'd join and say Hi and see if anyone has any tips for me. I am going mid November and have about 5 weeks to travel. I am having difficulty trying to decide between going on a couple of tours or traveling about on my own. I can't afford to hire a car and it seems that public transport is not that great - anyone got any opinions/experience/suggestions to share?


Cheers

Jo

----------

